# Solved: Windows 8 Apps Won't Install



## tom59593 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've been looking around across the web (and these forums as well), and I can't seem to find a solution that works. As of right now, I can't install or update any apps from the Windows 8 App store. While new apps aren't a huge deal to me as most everything I do comes in a desktop version, the fact that I can't update even the core Windows apps is a little concerning to me.

For reference, the error code I receive (when attempting to update or install a new app) is 0x80073cf9.

On a side note, Windows Update works just fine...I just got a new update installed about 10 minutes ago.

Some things that I've tried:

Stop the windows update service
Move all of the contents from C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution to a new (renamed) folder
Start the windows update service

That didn't seem to help at all. I've also tried clearing all of the updates from the app store queue and trying again one at a time. That didn't seem to work.

I was going to put in a support ticket at Microsoft, but I'm currently unable to access microsoft.com (among other sites). If you'd like to help out with THAT issue, I've got a separate thread started HERE.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance for any guidance or help you can give!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

tom59593

Welcome to Tech Support Guy
What is the make and full model of the computer please
Was it Windows 8 pre installed or have you installed the upgrade
How long have you had the problem please - all the time you have had the computer if 8 pre-installed

OR since you installed it 
OR is this and the other problem a new development

What Anti-Virus please

Additionally open computer - C drive - Windows and do you have this folder please
AUInstallAgent


----------



## tom59593 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Macboatmaster,

Thanks for the quick reply. Hopefully I have all of the answers you need!

The computer was a hand-built machine. If necessary, I can provide the specs for you.
Windows 8 was the fresh install on the hard drive. It had no OS before I installed Windows 8 on it.
The problem has been going on for a little over a week now. Updating and installing apps was working just fine before that. There haven't been any new installations of software or hardware during that timeframe. This and the other problem are new developments.
The anti-virus that I use is Trend Micro Titanium, but I uninstalled it this morning as a test to see if that was the issue. It's re-installed again, and seems to be working correctly.
I do not have that file in the directory you specified. I did a bit of googling...perhaps this is the missing service I need?
Thanks again for all of your help, and let me know if there's any other info you'd like!

THANKS!!!


----------



## tom59593 (Feb 2, 2013)

Also, while there was not the AUInstallAgent.dll file in the C:\Windows\ directory, I WAS able to find that file on my computer in C:\Windows\System32\...is that where it's supposed to be?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

start with a system file check please via a cmd prompt with admin rights
while you are doing that I will ADD to THIS POST

NO NOT the Dynamic Link Library file
this one in the root of windows 
see screenshot

GO Control Panel Admin tools Services
Find Windows all User install agent
check start type is manual 
Check service is stopped
NOW click START
does it start please
if not click dependencies
Remote Procedure Call - expand you will see DCOM and RPC Endpoint mapper
Check that is RUNNING and automatic
Ensure you cbeck RPC and NOT Remote Procedure call locator
Also check DCOM service Process launcher - running and auto
RPC endpoint mapper - also running automatic


----------



## tom59593 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey again,

I'm running a system file check as we speak. Just to restate I don't have that folder in my root Windows folder.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

see my updated post on 5 please
lets see the result please of your SFC and the other request for you to check services in my post 5


----------



## tom59593 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Macboatmaster,

The results off the SFC test were successful...no errors were detected.

I also checked all of the settings you mentioned:

Windows All User Install Agent start type is manual
Windows All User Install Agent is now running (I started it, but it started just fine)
Both the DCOM and RPC Endpoint Mapper start types are automatic, and both were running

Attempted to install a random free app from the store, and I still got error code 0x80073cf9. I'm interested...why do I not have that AUInstallAgent folder? Is there some way I can go about adding it in manually? I would have thought that the SFC might have picked up on it but I guess not.

Thanks again for all of your help! Do you have any other thoughts?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

SFC would not pick that up as it is only a check of system files

1. Try creating that folder in the root of Windows ensure you have the correct name as per my screenshot

2. Are you using IE or another browser

3. Disable the Trend Micro Firewall if you have that and then try


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am signing off now it is 0142 in UK
When you say you uninstalled Trend Micro - did you use this procedure
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=uninstall%20trend%20micro&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fesupport.trendmicro.com%2Fsolution%2Fen-us%2F1037161.aspx&ei=ncENUf24MceW0QWCmIDwAg&usg=AFQjCNEw_LEMT0qCOopddWuynGhHJU0C6w&bvm=bv.41867550,d.d2k

If not please would you try that REBOOT and then check to enable Windows Defender - scan with that please
and then try again

NOTE do please ensure you record any key necessary to re enable Trend Micro if it proves not to be the problem
I do appreciate it worked OK with Trend at first but an update from Trend or indeed some other change may be preventing it now

TRY THIS PLEASE
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=268423

you may wish to try that before uninstalling Trend Micro sorry it is out of order only just found it on Microsoft link

Good night
Back about 1600


----------



## tom59593 (Feb 2, 2013)

For this application, I'm not using any browser. I generally use chrome for normal use but am willing to use anything else for special applications (like nVidia's system scanner, etc.).

I created that folder...let's see what it does.

GOOD NEWS! It worked! Crazy how just creating a folder like that could fix the issue! I'll keep this thread open for a couple more hours while I try a few things like updating, but so far so good. I'll mark it solved as long as I don't run into any issues!

THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is great news
keep that application troubleshooter I sent you in case you have more problems

That is the one on TRY THIS on my last

Good to have worked with you


----------



## tom59593 (Feb 2, 2013)

Indeed. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

